# Tums



## grumpybabies (Apr 23, 2007)

Well it is day 31 for my doe on sat, and i was going to start giving her a tum a day on day 28 but there are 2 things i need to ask. Firstly i can't find tums, but i have seen something similar that says calcium carbonate on the packet, would these do? And secondly, she seems to be making a dent in her sawdust and hay for the nest already, so she may be having them earlier than day 31 so shall i start giving them to her earlier, or as it is her second pregnancy is she making a nest early because she knows what to do now? It is day 26 today.


----------



## Heather-M (Apr 23, 2007)

Hey there,

Does are all different, some making nests as early as 2 weeks ( Well mine anyway ) Going onto a week before or sometimes even earliar or later. Just depends on the Doe, I would just stickto your original plans give it her on the 28th day. Unfortunatley(Sp?) I carnt offer you any advice on the Calicum Carbonate as i dont know what it is:?But hopefully a more expierenced member will come along shortly and give you way more help than me 

Heather


----------



## grumpybabies (Apr 23, 2007)

Well you did help so thanks!


----------



## Heather-M (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol Hi Again,

Happy to help so no problem No problem at all 

Heather


----------



## polly (Apr 23, 2007)

Hiya i couldn't get tums either so i just got Rennies instead i gave half a tablet to each of my does for 5 days before their due date and it worked well, but all i would say is i tried to get the tablets with as little extra ingredients as possible and somw of the cheaper brands had a lot of added extras. hope this helps you


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm not sure what you can get there - I see someone has answered the question for you.

I'd still start them on day 28 and not now since you KNOW when she was bred. She may start to nest earlier now that she knows what is happening.

Peg


----------



## polly (Apr 23, 2007)

I asked about this before my does had their last litters the post it is on page 4 of the rabbitry it got quite a few replies. I have to say that out of 3 does their due date was the friday. 1 went sat 1 had 1 on sat and 1 on sun another went on the monday and i was getting worried about her, i wouldn't care she waited till i got home from work to have hers!! but my does get a bit funny about food around 1-2 days before having them and i use the 31 day gestation chart from island gems. 

I wouldn't care every other time they have been bang on 31 days. the last day or so they didn't eat the tums. Oh and i wasn't sure whether to get mint or fruit. I got the fruit ones and they really liked them


----------



## grumpybabies (Apr 23, 2007)

Well thanks all for the replies, i will still look for tums but i have to have something soon either way, so tom i will buy something, i got confused though, i thought it was one a day broken in half, not just half a day, i will go look at other posts though to save bothering you guys, and thanks Polly i'm sure i will have read your post anyway but i'm going back over it now to swat up!


----------



## grumpybabies (Apr 23, 2007)

Well i'm sorry wasting people's time double posting on the same subject as Polly but i wasn't sure about starting early but now i know thanks again.


----------



## polly (Apr 23, 2007)

Better to ask again its no problem and you didn't waste any time just thought it might help you


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 23, 2007)

Its always better to ask - and since the original thread was what - back on page four or something....it isn't like everyone will remember every thread.

Don't feel bad...that's what we're all here for!

Peg
*
grumpybabies wrote: *


> Well i'm sorry wasting people's time double posting on the same subject as Polly but i wasn't sure about starting early but now i know thanks again.


----------



## grumpybabies (Apr 24, 2007)

Well thanks all, i managed to get some real tums today, so i will start her on them tom. I'm constantly swinging between thinking she is pregnant, and thinking she isn't, but my mum and man think she is, watch this space...!


----------



## Bren165 (Apr 25, 2007)

Okay, new one to me we have never used tums what why are you giving them? I am sure it has already been asked and answered but please tell.

Brenda


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 25, 2007)

Tums has calcium in it and sometimes....rarely -but sometimes - a doe can have a calcium deficiency (unknown to the breeder) and go into seizures during labor and die. 

So many breeders will give 1 tums per day from day 28-31 (fruit flavored usually) just so the doe has an extra bit of calcium in case she needs it.

Many other breeders disagree and don't use it.

A friend of mine had a doe go into a seizure the day before she was due to deliver. She had just read about calcium deficiencies...so she tried to give it spinach baby food (I think) 'cause of the calcium in spinach- and also ground up one of her calcium tablets and got it into the doe.

The doe survived - went on to have the kits and other litters later too....

I figure - for the price of Tums...I'd rather be "safe" than sorry....as I have yet to read of anything negative happening from them having the Tums.

But it is only given from day 28-31...or until the doe kindles if she has them early.

Peg


----------



## Bren165 (Apr 25, 2007)

Wow, I had never heard that before, hey if it works I say do it. We have 2 brew's we use only for that "breeding" and they have each had 2 litters, so far no problems but again if it works GREAT!! I will remember this tip and use it!!

Thanks for responding.

Brenda


----------

